

Non-Facebook version of my Numbrosia puzzle.  No registration required.  Very addictive. - amichail
http://numbrosia.com/

======
Tichy
I like the idea, although I must admit that like Sudoku, it does not really
motivate me. Ultimately, it just seems to be solvable by running a standard
search algorithm. Why that is not easy to do for human brains, somehow I don't
see why I should try.

On the other hand I like Minesweeper, so maybe the algorithmic solvability is
not the main criterion. Not sure :-/

~~~
amichail
I agree with you to some extent -- for me, chess is pretty pointless.

But all this doesn't matter. As long as I get traffic, that's what counts.

~~~
Tichy
Just curious, what are your main traffic sources? I still haven't found a good
way to get traffic for my erotic puzzle game...

As I said, I really like your idea, it wasn't meant as criticism. It could
easily become a very popular game, like Sudoku or Minesweeper.

~~~
amichail
I'm still looking for a good traffic source. For games, try submitting to
gaming.reddit.com.

------
amichail
BTW, if you play for a while without registration, you can register without
losing your progress provided that you still have the cookie that you played
under.

------
mmmurf
looks cool but i solved level 1 and it's not getting any harder... or giving
me a new level...

~~~
amichail
Which browser are you using?

How many cookies do you have from numbrosia.com? What is the path in each one?

You might try deleting cookies from numbrosia.com and try again.

